# CPU Temps high on Win10?



## ryzavincent123 (Dec 16, 2015)

Hey guys, I noticed that when i upgrade to windows 10 my CPU temps can rocket to 60 degrees celsius and be very high, averaging 40-60 degrees celsius while just watching youtube videos. However on windows 7 I am at a constant 30 degrees celsius while watching a stream or video and reaches around 40 while gaming. Any idea as to what causes these increases in windows 10? Thanks.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

What CPU do you have? How much RAM do you have?


----------



## ryzavincent123 (Dec 16, 2015)

metallica5456 said:


> What CPU do you have? How much RAM do you have?


I have an AMD FX 6300 Black edition, factory clocked at 3.5ghz
and I have 2x4gb of Kingston Ram sticks


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Well 65 c seems to be the MAX you'd want outta that CPU so it does look like you may have an issue, however I can't think of what it may be. What cooler are you using? What type of thermal paste are you using, do you know?


----------



## ryzavincent123 (Dec 16, 2015)

metallica5456 said:


> Well 65 c seems to be the MAX you'd want outta that CPU so it does look like you may have an issue, however I can't think of what it may be. What cooler are you using? What type of thermal paste are you using, do you know?


I am using the stock cooler which I know is pretty bad but it isnt overclocked so I couldnt see the problem. I am using Arctic MX-2 thermal paste. I had a bluescreen issue a few months back when using windows 10, the bluescreen was indicating it was a hardware issue and so I wiped clean my cpu of the old thermal paste and reapplied it. I reverted back to windows 7 and havent had any problems since. I have recently cleaned out my computer and kept it up to date and virus free.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Well maybe someone may have an idea...I'm sorry I don't unfortunately.


----------



## ryzavincent123 (Dec 16, 2015)

metallica5456 said:


> Well maybe someone may have an idea...I'm sorry I don't unfortunately.


No worries! Thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Yup


----------



## Noknojon (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi ..
Sorry to post over Andrew, but the problem is not your CPU. Make sure all other items are fitted correctly, and your readings are all true.

If you wish, please Publish a Snapshot using Speccy - , taking care to *post the link of the snapshot as directed in your next post.*

From their own supplied technical data 60C is considered the maximum safe temperature, but it should definitely go no higher than about 65C.
You are only just hitting 60C (from your post) so it should be OK.

Thank You ..


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

That's cool Noknojon, however the reason I stated that is because any computer I've ever used has never been that close to its TDP. However I know AMD does run hotter than Intel and I have mainly used Intel inbthe past. Not much exp. With AMD cpus. I appreciate your input and anything further you may add I will appreciate.  cheers


----------



## ryzavincent123 (Dec 16, 2015)

Noknojon said:


> Hi ..
> Sorry to post over Andrew, but the problem is not your CPU. Make sure all other items are fitted correctly, and your readings are all true.
> 
> If you wish, please Publish a Snapshot using Speccy - , taking care to *post the link of the snapshot as directed in your next post.*
> ...


Thank you for the reply. I have checked my computer/cables multiple times and everything is tightly and correctly fitted. I have been using CPUID to monitor my temperatures. It seems to be only windows 10 where the temperatures just go nuts. Windows 7 is a solid 30-33 and no higher


----------



## Noknojon (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi -
I would be suspect of the 30C - 33C reading, as that is definitely a low reading now that you went back to Windows 7 ..
From what I find it should be a bit higher, even under idle.

Thanks .


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Do you mean hwmonitor from cpuid.com? If so I've heard it's not all that reliable anymore. Can you check in the BIOS? And the use the software available from your motherboard mfgs website to check and see as well.


----------



## ryzavincent123 (Dec 16, 2015)

metallica5456 said:


> Do you mean hwmonitor from cpuid.com? If so I've heard it's not all that reliable anymore. Can you check in the BIOS? And the use the software available from your motherboard mfgs website to check and see as well.


I have also used Coretemp and speccy and they all give very similar readings.


----------



## Noknojon (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi, Sorry to drag this out a bit, (but you wanted a correct answer).

Please read This Topic << by 2advanced @ Overclocked.net, that may explain how there are *several readings* on your CPU and why the reading may (at times) even show *below ambient temperatures* rather than operating temperatures.

Also FX-6300 - misleading cpu temperature *directly from the AMD Forum site*, as many people are mistaken by the readings that you can get..

Thanks ..


----------



## ryzavincent123 (Dec 16, 2015)

Noknojon said:


> Hi, Sorry to drag this out a bit, (but you wanted a correct answer).
> 
> Please read This Topic << by 2advanced @ Overclocked.net, that may explain how there are *several readings* on your CPU and why the reading may (at times) even show *below ambient temperatures* rather than operating temperatures.
> 
> ...


Thanks man I will get reading to these articles and get back to you!


----------



## ryzavincent123 (Dec 16, 2015)

ryzavincent123 said:


> Thanks man I will get reading to these articles and get back to you!


So I think from this AMD readings are quite unstable until it hits 45 degrees celsius. So do you think I will be fine with running windows 10 and not focus so much on the temperatures? Or just stick with windows 7 until I get a new heatsink cooler for my CPU, to be on the safe side.


----------



## Noknojon (Dec 15, 2015)

Personally, I prefer the results from *Speccy* to show more accurate running temps compared to CPUID (I no longer use it unless it except for urgent cases.

Try the *Speccy post* I left earlier and it should give a result "like" http://speccy.piriform.com/results/Hg0Y20MSjGnIAN1GXQyQnRV that you can Copy / Paste or use the methods in the post. Your full operating system will not be published, and it gives better results (*most times*).

Thanks -


----------



## ryzavincent123 (Dec 16, 2015)

Noknojon said:


> Personally, I prefer the results from *Speccy* to show more accurate running temps compared to CPUID (I no longer use it unless it except for urgent cases.
> 
> Try the *Speccy post* I left earlier and it should give a result "like" http://speccy.piriform.com/results/Hg0Y20MSjGnIAN1GXQyQnRV that you can Copy / Paste or use the methods in the post. Your full operating system will not be published, and it gives better results (*most times*).
> 
> Thanks -


Sorry sure! Right here. http://speccy.piriform.com/results/G5ObOxB6qhxAd2j6b2ZTYau


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

What are the full specs on your computer? Exact Make and Model Motherboard (including revisions if any), Power Supply not just wattage but Manufacturer and Model Number Wattage and Amperage on the +12Vdc Rail(s). Or if it is a big box brand exact Manufacturer and Model Number.


----------



## Noknojon (Dec 15, 2015)

*@dustyjay* , all of that information is included in the *Speccy Report* above your question !! Just click on it, and read the full details ..

*@ ryzavincent123*
Thanks for that information and it shows that all components are running very cold, and well within the lower areas that it should be.

The only concern is "Not Installed", and "Status: Failed" with many M/soft Updates, as you are back to running Windows 7 again.
http://speccy.piriform.com/results/j44Czwe0SOvch7OHrZ8eE6n << This is a Windows 7 Speccy that I have been waiting for, as you are running Windows 7 Ultimate.

Do you have *full *Windows 7 Ultimate Install data or have you borrowed this from another person ??


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Have you got Gigabytes ET6 installed? That will allow you to control your Fan speed and also gives you accurate temperature readings for your motherboard and your CPU.


----------

